# Honda launches face-lifted Jazz



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

Now available at a offer price of Rs 5.5 lakhs for the base Jazz S model, the new Jazz is now no longer an out of budget 'hot hatch'in India

Honda Launches Face-lifted Jazz| Zigwheels.com

Now the pricing is good for an already excellent car.  It will give serious competition in the segment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I still consider the pricing high considering its a Petrol car 

Diesel hatches are comfortably available at that price


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2011)

Thinking of getting the new Jazz...!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ not catchy in terms of looks...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Considering their design of this particular car, as well as specifications, I would obviously say that its a bit overpriced. But, their brand name may just save them in this case(i.e. new model).


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> Thinking of getting the new Jazz...!



If you are ok with the price of Petrol(which I think you are as you want to buy this car,) then you can get it 
I have heard from relatives that this car is very reliable and doesnt break down very often.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2011)

Jazz is good , its like premium hatchback but certainly looking at other options, its not a good deal !


----------



## dreatica (Sep 10, 2011)

This year car sales is less thn 20% and I am sure if you wait sometime till Diwali, car manufacturers would bring exciting offers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2011)

Does this come in a diesel version ?

Going by current petrol prices, it makes absolutely no sense to go for a car that's not diesel or CNG or LPG unless you are a govt employee who gets reimbursement on his/her fuel bills which is fixed to 'x' litres.

This is also the reason why the Nano didn't get as big a response as it should have. Indica eV2 seems much better a car to buy than the Nano for fuel conscious entry level hatchback buyers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2011)

MetalHeadGautham said:
			
		

> Does this come in a diesel version ?


 A simple answer-


No Honda car in India is available in Diesel


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> A simple answer-
> 
> 
> No Honda car in India is available in Diesel



Remember reading somewhere about a proposed City Diesel launch in a year or two. Though I guess in that much time the Verna would've absorbed half the market honda was hoping to target


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Remember reading somewhere about
> a proposed City Diesel launch in a year
> or two.


 Well, Honda just donot try to understand the potential of a Diesel Honda City. The Petrol car even after being a fuel guzzler sells like Hot Cakes. The potential of a Diesel Honda City is very good. They need to price it sensibly. 





			
				 MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Though I guess in that much
> time the Verna would've absorbed
> half the market honda was hoping to
> target


 well there days every other sedan I see in the streets is the Verna. I am guessing it sells very well in most parts of the country. The only trump card it holds is a Diesel engine.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Remember reading somewhere about a proposed City Diesel launch in a year or two. Though I guess in that much time the Verna would've absorbed half the market honda was hoping to target



If so, then deterioration in quality might be a factor. 



P.S. digit forum is damn slow today.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> well there days every other sedan I see in the streets is the Verna. I am guessing it sells very well in most parts of the country. The only trump card it holds is a Diesel engine.



There are more reasons than just that actually. The fact that you have a Hyundai or a Maruti automatically increases its resale value thanks to the two being the car companies with the best brand reputation.

Anyway, with a proposed 2013-2014 launch date for the new diesel engine I think it will come in the next honda city refresh. It should be a very good car by then 

PS: Offtopic - I've seen people having no idea of difference between "Honda" and "Hyundai". They pronounce them the same way and think the italic _H_ is just a different handwriting of normal H.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> There are more reasons than just that
> actually. The fact that you have a
> Hyundai or a Maruti automatically
> increases its resale value thanks to the
> ...


 Well I donot know he you have noticed it but Hyundai cars have far far better finish than Maruti cars. The overall quality feels superior in many ways.





			
				 MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Anyway, with a proposed 2013-2014
> launch date for the new diesel engine
> I think it will come in the next honda
> city refresh. It should be a very good
> car by then


 It will be way too late by then. Too late.


----------

